

Verold Studio: A Realtime WebGL-based Collaborative 3D Editor in the Browser - rossmckegney
http://badassjs.com/post/41959599945/verold-studio-a-realtime-webgl-based-collaborative-3d

======
mnicole
This is really, really cool. I'm a little confused about the "collaborative"
aspect, though. I assumed it meant that multiple people could be working on
the model at any given time, but it looks as if it's more of a place to review
it?

~~~
rossmckegney
What you see in the public gallery are the personal models that artists have
put on display for their portfolio. In the background is a robust set of tools
that let you review and collaborate in realtime. Every project is a multi-user
space, meaning that if more than one person comes in, they can see each other,
snap to another user's camera, and see material and scene changes as they are
made.

We've got several schools piloting the platform - as a way for instructors to
come into a scene with students and give them realtime feedback on WIP. Our
first game studio clients are coming on board, doing daily reviews of
outsourced work. And with the API that we're releasing in the coming months,
we'll use the same tools to let web designers review and discuss assets being
sourced from artists for the 3D websites, apps, and games being built on our
engine.

Read more: [http://verold.com/blog/2013/1/15/mr-doob-at-dotjs-threejs-
ne...](http://verold.com/blog/2013/1/15/mr-doob-at-dotjs-threejs-needs-tools)

~~~
mnicole
> and collaborate in realtime.

I think this is what I'm getting hung up on, I assumed this meant that two or
more people could be _working_ simultaneously on the same project, rather than
just looking at what one person is doing. I realize this is a brand new
initiative and it is really impressive regardless, but I was wondering if
that's a feature that will ever be available down the road?

------
shahar2k
It's neither collaborative nor an editor.... this is a webapp to display 3d
models

~~~
rossmckegney
When you upload a model, it gets dropped into a scene that can be viewed
collaboratively by your team or your peers. Try visiting a project at the same
time as someone else, and you'll see how that works. You can also click the
Google+ button to launch into a video conference with your collaborative 3D
space at the center.

On the editor: it's not a geometry editor, but what we do provide you with is
the ability to create scenes/levels, and fine tune your materials. The power
of the editor comes with the runtime that we'll be debuting at GDC this year.
You can use our platform to host and manage your assets, create your levels,
then pull those into your application and use Three.js to add dynamism to your
applications. You'll see the first reference apps on that platform in the next
couple of weeks, and a public release in March.

~~~
shahar2k
sorry about seeming flippant, I was actually in one of your betas and
appreciate verold for what it's doing (and it's a fantastic service for a
modeller) I would also love to have some way of doing ACTUAL web based 3d
modeling. but the material editor is quite useful for setting up a displaycase
for the model.

------
melkisch
looks pretty much like <http://sketchfab.com>, but with less supported formats
and slower loading...

~~~
rossmckegney
We've focused on professional artists, and support all the main formats that
they use. The difference in load time is because a lot of what's in our public
gallery is from ZBrush, 3D-Coat, or Mudbox - high res sculpts that were not
meant for realtime. It's more testiment to our processing engine that we can
make these run as well as we do. Not exactly apples to oranges comparing these
sculpts to Sketchup models on Skethfab. We've written about the comparison to
Sketchfab here: [http://verold.com/blog/2013/1/13/verold-studio-vs-
sketchfab-...](http://verold.com/blog/2013/1/13/verold-studio-vs-sketchfab-
vs-p3d)

------
hayksaakian
It's amazing what you can do with WebGL.

Reminds me of the mercury thing that the Gas Powered Games guy.

